# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que Browser utilizas?

## Ricardo Santos

A questão é simples, qual o browser que usas?

----------


## fabianomoser

Safari no Mac OS Lion.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Então pessoal vamos lá responder que não se paga nada, ou será que não percebem o porquê da pergunta colocada num site deste tipo, se é o caso então perguntem ao membro que iniciou o tópico.
PS: Será que é preciso oferecer frag's :yb624:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas eu utilizo o Internet Explorer 
cumprimentos

----------

